# Help in choosing a projector



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all

I am new to the forum and would appreciate any help regarding projector selection.

I was directed toward the Epson 9500 ub. Does anyone have any experience with this unit. Is there somehting else out there that does as well that is less expensive? Any other models suggested?

THANK YOU.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a lot of projectors cheaper than the 9500UB. And they all have good reports from users. The main one that comes to mind is the Panasonic AE4000, which is $1000 cheaper - $1999 at our sponsor VisualApex above. I'd also look at the BenQ W6000 - $2499 at VisualApex. The BenQ should be brighter than the Panasonic.


----------



## MTHelm (Mar 13, 2010)

Your room will have a lot to do with which projector will work best for you.
Ex: Lighting, throw distance, windows, shape, screens materials and size.

I did the usual "goldilocks" trying to pick a projector and finally decided on the Epson 8500ub. For all practical purposes it is the same as the 9500ub. 

Throw a few more details at us here and I am sure you will get some help!


----------



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all

Sorry for not giving the room size and window specs.

The room is approximately 13 wide by 20 long with 16 ft ceinlings. There are two oval windows which will be blacked out.

I was thinking of a stewart 123 inch screen.

Thank ou.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Epson is a good brand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic AE4000 is getting great reviews, its mounting flexibilities and lens shift capabilities are top notch. I think value for money its the best option.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Some things to keep in mind for a 123" screen. Foot Lamberts (fL) for the projector's named so far in this thread utilizing a 1.0 gain screen:

Panasonic AE4000 - 10fL
Epson 9500UB - 10fL
Epson 8500UB - 10fL
BenQ W6000 - 24fL

Three of the four mentioned would need a 1.2 gain screen or greater to achieve the recommended fL at the screen. And then what would one do after 500 hours when the bulb dims significantly?

Art at projectorreviews measured these readings after calibration:

AE4000 - 430 lumens
9500UB - 498 lumens
8500UB - 498 lumens
W6000 - 866 lumens

Zooming in will lower these numbers. 

Keep all of this in mind as you make your selection. You have a large screen and you'll want it to be bright.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One more to throw in the mix would be the Mitsubishi HC3800. 13fL for a 123" screen with 1.0 gain and Art measured it in the high 500s (low power mode) IIRC.


----------



## Maralyn45 (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for epson.....


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the Epson's myself. I have a 6100 with a Carada screen and love it. 
I don't think you can go wrong with Mits, Epson or Panasonic. 

Matt


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Gain screen and fl . Where can i read about that . I have no idea what that is . and i'm looking for a projector and screen too. My room is 17'x21' i would like at least a 120" screen and the viewing distance will be 11' and 14' two rows of seating. no ambient light


----------

